
The great university con: how the British degree lost its value - jseliger
https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/education/2019/08/great-university-con-how-british-degree-lost-its-value
======
downerending
Notably, in the chart, the US seems to do even worse.

If you doubt this, consider hiring a new BS grad sight unseen. Do you feel
lucky?

